
VPN Configuration - iamviqui
https://www.process.st/checklist/vpn-configuration/
======
adamhh
Quite a good overview of a potential process to follow. I think people tend to
overlook the importance of simply having these things on paper and following
them consistently each time. Also reduces the stress of taking a week off and
returning to have no idea what people have messed with in your absence.

